# New Type 2 & Overwhelmed



## Autism-Mama (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi, lovelies, 

I have just been diagnosed with Type 2 and have a meeting tomorrow with GP to discuss medication options. 

I've tried to do some research of my own over the weekend and have just found soooooo much information. It's been quite overwhelming. 

I'm a mummy to a little boy on the Autistic Spectrum and have quite a hectic life so any advice and information you can share with me to understand this whole process would be invaluable!

Looking forward to meeting some lovely new people. 

Danielle


----------



## Drummer (Oct 7, 2019)

If a type two is lucky, then just eating a low carb diet is all that is required.
Avoid sugary and starchy foods, pick salads and low carb stir fries, avoid grains and potatoes, fruit juices - the lowest carb fruits are the ones with berries in their common names.


----------



## Autism-Mama (Oct 7, 2019)

Here's hoping the low carb diet is enough and medication isn't required. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 7, 2019)

Many GPs seem to prescribe Metformin and a statin as a kneejerk reaction for diabetes - I had a dreadful time trying to take those 'safe and effective' medications - got close to suicidal so it is a great incentive to stick to the diet.


----------



## Autism-Mama (Oct 7, 2019)

Aw goodness! I'll keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Autism-Mama (Oct 7, 2019)

Anitram said:


> Hi, Danielle
> 
> As Drummer says, if you're one of the lucky ones you can manage this with a low carbohydrate diet. I was diagnosed with an Hba1c of 114, which is really high, but after six months of a strict diet and exercise regime it was down to 41, which is not only below diabetic level but just under pre-diabetic. This without medication, so I count myself as one of the lucky ones.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin, 

Thank you for sharing your experience. I really hope I can manage without medication. I'm just trying to wrap my head around the best foods and the ones to avoid. 

Danielle.


----------



## CathyB (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi @Autism-Mama 
As a former carbaholic, rice, pasta and jacket potatoes were my daily main meals and I just couldn’t imagine how I would survive without them, honestly thought I would be so miserable or starve to death 
Then I discovered cauliflower....I mean I had it before, it was the bland white stuff used to fill the plate.....but I soon learned it could replace rice, I could fry it, cover it with cheese, mash it with a spoon of mustard, top my cottage pie with it and SO much more!  I’m over a year in now and honestly can’t imagine eating bland carbs again, I even prefer my curry or chilli on its own now  with or without diabetes I would never go back to my old ways because I’ve never felt better


----------



## Autism-Mama (Oct 7, 2019)

CathyB said:


> Hi @Autism-Mama
> As a former carbaholic, rice, pasta and jacket potatoes were my daily main meals and I just couldn’t imagine how I would survive without them, honestly thought I would be so miserable or starve to death
> Then I discovered cauliflower....I mean I had it before, it was the bland white stuff used to fill the plate.....but I soon learned it could replace rice, I could fry it, cover it with cheese, mash it with a spoon of mustard, top my cottage pie with it and SO much more!  I’m over a year in now and honestly can’t imagine eating bland carbs again, I even prefer my curry or chilli on its own now  with or without diabetes I would never go back to my old ways because I’ve never felt better



That’s amazing! I’m a breadaholic... can’t picture life without it! I have a lot of adjustments to make!

Not a big fan of cauliflower but I’ll give it a go.


----------



## CathyB (Oct 7, 2019)

Try LivLife, it’s a low carb option you can get in Waitrose, I use it for toast and sandwiches when I’m in a rush


----------



## TiredOldGal (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi

I’m almost a week since my diagnosis and I’m still learning too.  The kind words on this forum really helped me.

I’m sure you will get to grips with things.  I’ve had nearly a week now without bread or potatoes (my previous addictions lol) and I’ve been so focussed on getting my blood glucose down I’ve not missed them as I’ve filled up with yummy veg!

Can’t wait to try this mashed cauliflower thing!


----------



## DebbieC (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome 
I’m a mum to my 32 year old son who was diagnosed with T2 a month ago... have been helping him with low carb diet and he’s lost 17lb so far , drummer on here has been full of helpful advice ... my son put on metformin and gliclazide straight away as they said his blood sugars were so high , but we are trying hard as a team to fight this with healthy food and exercise, he used to live on bread, pasta and potato and beer and pizza ! Good luck x Debbie


----------



## TiredOldGal (Oct 7, 2019)

DebbieC said:


> Hi and welcome
> I’m a mum to my 32 year old son who was diagnosed with T2 a month ago... have been helping him with low carb diet and he’s lost 17lb so far , drummer on here has been full of helpful advice ... my son put on metformin and gliclazide straight away as they said his blood sugars were so high , but we are trying hard as a team to fight this with healthy food and exercise, he used to live on bread, pasta and potato and beer and pizza ! Good luck x Debbie


Wow that’s amazing how much weight he has lost so far. Well done to him.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Martin9 (Oct 7, 2019)

Great advice above but don’t worry too much if you have to start meds, ie Metformin , if you take them with meals many have little or no symptoms ...
Good luck...


----------



## Autism-Mama (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you so much to all of you for your lovely words of support and advice. 

I met with my Clinician yesterday and he wants to try and manage things without medication until my next check at the end of November. 

My HbA1c is currently 56 so I'm hoping I can bring it down myself through a change in diet and exercise.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 9, 2019)

Autism-Mama said:


> Thank you so much to all of you for your lovely words of support and advice.
> 
> I met with my Clinician yesterday and he wants to try and manage things without medication until my next check at the end of November.
> 
> My HbA1c is currently 56 so I'm hoping I can bring it down myself through a change in diet and exercise.



Good luck! I'd say your chances are excellent.


----------



## Martin9 (Oct 10, 2019)

Talking about bread , do you know if it’s frozen, then toasted it somehow reduces the GI value of the bread, and therefore reduces the corresponding rise in BG levels...
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17426743


----------



## Ditto (Oct 10, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> Talking about bread , do you know if it’s frozen, then toasted it somehow reduces the GI value of the bread, and therefore reduces the corresponding rise in BG levels...
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17426743


Isn't food weird? Like pasta being better for you cold! Plus tomatoes better for you cooked.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 10, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Like pasta being better for you cold!



According to the experiment on that TV program, cooled then reheated pasta was even a bit better than just cooled. (They couldn't think of an explanation for that.)


----------



## Martin9 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Isn't food weird? Like pasta being better for you cold! Plus tomatoes better for you cooked.


Same if you precook and cool pasta, even if you reheat it it provides less of a BG raise...


----------



## Martin9 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bruce Stephens said:


> According to the experiment on that TV program, cooled then reheated pasta was even a bit better than just cooled. (They couldn't think of an explanation for that.)


Oops I only saw this after I posted about same thing...


----------



## Drummer (Oct 10, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> Talking about bread , do you know if it’s frozen, then toasted it somehow reduces the GI value of the bread, and therefore reduces the corresponding rise in BG levels...
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17426743


This doesn't work for everyone - my insides obviously never got the memo about GI being at all significant.


----------



## Autism-Mama (Oct 16, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> Talking about bread , do you know if it’s frozen, then toasted it somehow reduces the GI value of the bread, and therefore reduces the corresponding rise in BG levels...
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17426743



Wow! I did not know this!!! I'll be freezing my loaf from now on! Haha


----------



## Autism-Mama (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruce Stephens said:


> According to the experiment on that TV program, cooled then reheated pasta was even a bit better than just cooled. (They couldn't think of an explanation for that.)



Didn't know this either... I'm a pasta person so will give this a try!!!


----------



## DebbieC (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi all my son now off gliclazide as saw gp today and she was stunned at his weight loss (21 lbs in 5 weeks) and his tests have all been in normal range over past few weeks....he still has about 2 stone to go to be healthy bmi and needs to stick to low carb diet and exercise so waiting till December for next Hb test ... she said she wouldn’t be surprised if he is even down to non diabetic range by then... he’s still on metformin am and pm but even so it seems we’re goingin the right direction. Thank you to everyone who has offered support and help especially @Drummer


----------



## Martin9 (Oct 16, 2019)

DebbieC said:


> Hi all my son now off gliclazide as saw gp today and she was stunned at his weight loss (21 lbs in 5 weeks) and his tests have all been in normal range over past few weeks....he still has about 2 stone to go to be healthy bmi and needs to stick to low carb diet and exercise so waiting till December for next Hb test ... she said she wouldn’t be surprised if he is even down to non diabetic range by then... he’s still on metformin am and pm but even so it seems we’re goingin the right direction. Thank you to everyone who has offered support and help especially @Drummer


So good to hear @DebbieC , keep up the good work ...!


----------



## DebbieC (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks @Martin9 first time we’ve felt so positive in last few weeks


----------



## Maz2 (Oct 16, 2019)

CathyB said:


> Hi @Autism-Mama
> As a former carbaholic, rice, pasta and jacket potatoes were my daily main meals and I just couldn’t imagine how I would survive without them, honestly thought I would be so miserable or starve to death
> Then I discovered cauliflower....I mean I had it before, it was the bland white stuff used to fill the plate.....but I soon learned it could replace rice, I could fry it, cover it with cheese, mash it with a spoon of mustard, top my cottage pie with it and SO much more!  I’m over a year in now and honestly can’t imagine eating bland carbs again, I even prefer my curry or chilli on its own now  with or without diabetes I would never go back to my old ways because I’ve never felt better


Welcome to the Forum.  I would echo what Cathy B says.  I was exactly the same.  Everyday muesli or cereal, added toast to it at weekends; sandwiches at lunchtime, potatoes in the evening, or pasta or rice especially if out for meals.  Hungry most of the time.  Not overweight and did not keep eating when felt hungry but always thinking when is next meal.  Since I cut the carbs, down not out, I am hardly ever hungry.


----------



## Mrs G (Oct 19, 2019)

Autism-Mama said:


> Hi, lovelies,
> 
> I have just been diagnosed with Type 2 and have a meeting tomorrow with GP to discuss medication options.
> 
> ...


We both sound the same! I was also diagnosed type 2 this week and I have an autistic son so this is really the last thing I need! I agree with the overwhelming feeling as well it’s a minefield is information when you look online. I’ve never done forums before but honestly found that the comments and advice I have had on here have helped massively!


----------



## Autism-Mama (Nov 8, 2019)

Sorry I’m just seeing this lovely. It’s been a crazy few weeks with sick bugs and all sorts. How do you feel your coping with the diagnosis now? I’m really struggling to make the changes I need to. Life just seems to be a struggle at the minute and dietary changes are just the least of my priorities!


----------



## Gabrielle95 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello i'm type 2 diabetic, been struggling with getting a good understanding of it all, no one has helped me understand it all. its like i have no one 
Can anyone help?


----------



## Mrs G (Nov 23, 2019)

Autism-Mama said:


> Sorry I’m just seeing this lovely. It’s been a crazy few weeks with sick bugs and all sorts. How do you feel your coping with the diagnosis now? I’m really struggling to make the changes I need to. Life just seems to be a struggle at the minute and dietary changes are just the least of my priorities!



i agree so busy with life just can’t manage this right now. I’ve been off work for 4 weeks due to the effects of Metformin, had to stop and start it after a trip to hospital because of the stomach pain.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 24, 2019)

I was so ill after a month or so taking Metformin and Atorvastatin, I threw them away - a bit drastic, but I was getting suicidal thoughts. 
It was all the more galling to realise that I never needed them in the first place. Eating low carb dropped me down below diabetic levels in days, and my Hba1c was at the top end of normal in 6 months. 
I did have a meter to check my levels, which most HCPs do not recommend - but when driving, I want a speedometer, not fines, when eating I want normal readings, not high Hba1c and being told I am a very bad diabetic.


----------

